# Scientists develop pill to delay the menopause



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Interesting......

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23400045-details/Scientists%20develop%20pill%20to%20delay%20the%20menopause/article.do

/links


----------

